# سؤال لمهندسي الاتصالات



## EMALEK1 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لجميع الاعضاء :77:
انا عندي سؤال بسيط لكل مهندسي الاتصالات
لما اتخرجت في شي شهادة او كورس لزمك بعد ما تخرجت وقلت يا ريت اني ساويتو وقت كنت عبدرس بالكلية :85:
او خلال العطلة الدراسية الصيفية خلال فترة الدراسة وشكرا 
:1:


----------



## EMALEK1 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## alaasab3 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحه نعم يوجد دورات يجب اخذها وهي دورات شبكات الكمبيوتر ccna & ccnb ودوره في نظام GSM


----------



## EMALEK1 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

alaasab3 قال:


> بصراحه نعم يوجد دورات يجب اخذها وهي دورات شبكات الكمبيوتر ccna & ccnb ودوره في نظام gsm


شكرا للاجابة


----------



## نسور العراق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة وبدون خجل اكثر شئ ندمت انه لم اخذه من الدورات خلال الكلية هي دورة تعلم اللغة الانكليزية لانه انا ضعيف جدا فيها اما مااتمنى ان اخذ من الدورات في مجال اختصاصي هندسة اتصالات الحاسبات في دورة السيسكو


----------



## d_khalid99 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

Ccna
icadl 
ccnp
tofel

هذي الدورات لازم تأخذهم لكي تكون جاهز لسوق العمل وتكون السيرة الذاتية تبعك متميزة عن بثة الخريجين الجدد وبالذات ال english


----------



## EMALEK1 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على الاجابة


----------



## اتصالاتي فلسطيني (8 أكتوبر 2009)

CISCO CERTIFICATE .......COMMUNICATION ENGINEERIG WITHOUT THIS CERTIFICATE WORTH NOTHING SINS IT IS NEEDED IN ALL CELLULAR PHONE COMPANES And it is nessesary in you cv


----------



## zawawiphone (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اتصالات فلسطيني اين تسكن هل في غزة ام اين


----------



## EMALEK1 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اتصالاتي فلسطيني قال:


> cisco certificate .......communication engineerig without this certificate worth nothing sins it is needed in all cellular phone companes and it is nessesary in you cv


 thank you very much


----------



## tamer1979 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

PMP,CCNA,CCNP, English


----------



## eizo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

Ccna
icadl 
ccnp
tofel


----------



## رحمة1234 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

انا كمان ندمت اني مااخدتش كورسات خلال الدراسه وحتي المهندس الللي باخد معاه الكورس بيقولنا انتو اتاخرتو جدا ووكان مفروض تاخدوه من اول ايام الدراسه 
انا حاليا باخد كورس ccnaواتمني اخد انجلش كمان وccnb


----------



## عاشق الغضاة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة اللغة الانجليزية ودورات تطوير الذات


----------



## amirengineer (23 أكتوبر 2009)

نصيحة من لأخي

خذ الدورات التي لن تستطيع أخذها بعد التخرج من الجامعة....ألا و هي الدورات التي تؤخذ في أماكن تشترط وجود ما يسمي بشهادة القيد (كالتدريب فالمطار,شركات البترول,محطات الأقمار الصناعيه....الخ) لأن هذي الأماكن سيكون من الصعب جداً دخولها بعد التخرج....هذا رأي الشخصي و الله أعلم
وفقك الله


----------



## [email protected] (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ان كنت عايز تشتغل في مجال الموبايل فان الدورات المهمة هي :

Gsm
gprs
umts
cdma

طبعا يجب أن تكون قوي باللغة الانجليزية و بالاخص المحادثة , حيث اصحاب العمل يهتمون باللغة أكثر من التخصص


----------



## نــوف (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
دورات الشبكات مهمة .. واختار لغة برمجة تفضلها وصير محترف فيها
بالمناسبة منو شاااااااااااااااطر بال matlab


----------

